# Fable



## mac1 (Jul 15, 2004)

Anyone else as excited about this game as me?

I have been waiting over a year for its release and it finally coming out in October.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Jul 15, 2004)

Is it just coming out on the Xbox? I sold my Xbox last year to pay towards keeping my various nightly girlfriends rents paid.


----------



## mac1 (Jul 15, 2004)

Yeah its a microsoft 2nd party title, so X-Box only.

(Can you please edit that last post? There are children on this forum!)


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Jul 15, 2004)

Children free to roam the net.  Good parenting.  The place is filled with terrorists, paedos and SF creeps.


----------



## Hypes (Jul 15, 2004)

Help! Help! We're being oppressed!


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Jul 15, 2004)

Can a man not talk openly about his vices?


----------



## mac1 (Jul 15, 2004)

Lacedaemonian said:
			
		

> Children free to roam the net. Good parenting. The place is filled with terrorists, paedos and SF creeps.


This is true, and TBH, I actually found your original comment quite ammusing, but I have to act as a responsible mod here too you know, nothing personal. 

Anyway, back to Fable, it looks even better than it ever did. It seems like its going to be far more non-linear than many previews showed. I have heard rumours of this "each descision you make effects the way the game plays" kind of game before, but i have yet to play one which actually works as such (with the possible exception of Morrowind) perhaps Fable will be different. One thing is for certain thouhg, this game is going to be big, they have been working on it for years now, so I will be dissapointed if its anything less than epic in proportion.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Jul 16, 2004)

Sounds great.  I might have to puchase an Xbox now.  That means that I will have owned two PS2's and two Xbox's.  I am a frick in loser.


----------

